# What breed is WNTR ???  Anyone know ???



## wonkey_donkey (4 May 2009)

My mare has an Irish Horse Register Passport and all her parentage is Reg Irish Draft except for her dam who's breed is recorded as a WNTR ?? 
I've never heard of this . . . . has anybody else ???


----------



## almorton (4 May 2009)

weatherbys non thoroughbred register - so - not tb!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (4 May 2009)

Thank you GG


----------



## MistletoeMegan (4 May 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
weatherbys non thoroughbred register - so - not tb! 

[/ QUOTE ]

Can be full TB, but could have a non-registered dam/dam sire etc.

My chap is WNTR but full TB - local yokel type didn't register the dam sire, but he is as TB as they come.


----------



## wonkey_donkey (4 May 2009)

So can I search on the WNTR website (if there is one) for this dam  . . . or would I need to ring them or something ??


----------



## Clodagh (4 May 2009)

Would Not That Ride??


----------



## almorton (4 May 2009)

dharvey@weatherbys.co.uk or  01933 440077 ext 2349.
they should be able to help, not sure about the website!


----------



## wonkey_donkey (4 May 2009)

Super . . thanks all


----------

